# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Dallas Mavericks 7:30PM CST CSNC FXSW



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#0B479D"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/mavericks/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/dal_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(20 - 23) (10 - 10 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #0B479D">Dallas Mavericks(34 - 10) (16 - 4 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.americanairlinescenter.com/"><img src="http://perso.wanadoo.fr/nba-history/images/stades/aac.JPG" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.americanairlinescenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">American Airlines Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Dallas, TX, January 31, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Dallas Mavericks 7:30PM CST CSNC FXSW</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #0B479D; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_terry" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_terry.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_terry"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jason Terry<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/adrian_griffin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_adrian_griffin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/adrian_griffin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Adrian Griffin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 5'' - Seton Hall</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/josh_howard" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_josh_howard.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/josh_howard"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Josh Howard<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_dirk_nowitzki.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Dirk Nowitzki<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 7' 0'' - Wurzburg, West Germany</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/desagana_diop" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_desagana_diop.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/desagana_diop"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">DeSagana Diop<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Oak Hill Academy HS (VA)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #0B479D; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/erick_dampier" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/mavericks/dampier_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/erick_dampier"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Erick Dampier<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Mississippi State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darrell_armstrong" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darrell_armstrong.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darrell_armstrong"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darrell Armstrong<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Fayetteville State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jerry_stackhouse" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jerry_stackhouse.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jerry_stackhouse"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jerry Stackhouse<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/keith_van_horn" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_keith_vanhorn.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/keith_van_horn"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Keith Van Horn<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 10'' - Utah</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

That's Dallas' starting lineup?

Their bench "lineup" (Harris-Daniels-Stackhouse-Van Horn-Dampier) would probably outplay them. That's an insanely deep team.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hey *o'fella!* it's your birthday! so...happy birthday!


hopefully the bulls have spent some time today sharpening their elbows! take _that_ DIRK!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

last season bulls pulled THE UPSET in dallas (107-100) behind luol deng's career high 30 points. remember that? 


*game preview*

_DALLAS (Ticker) -- Needing a win to keep pace with the defending NBA champions, the Dallas Mavericks host a team they have easily handled. 

The Mavericks look for their ninth consecutive win Tuesday when they face the Chicago Bulls, a team they have beaten in 14 of their last 15 encounters. 

Averaging 104.7 points during the streak, Dallas will try to finish January with a 13-2 mark and move into a tie with San Antonio for the best record in the Western Conference and the top spot in the Southwest Division. 

Josh Howard scored 24 points and Dirk Nowitzki added 21 to lead the Mavericks in Saturday's 103-89 triumph over the Utah Jazz. 

Although they have struggled with Dallas in the past several years, the Bulls have won their last four games and are opening a season-high seven-game road trip. 

Ben Gordon scored 23 points, Kirk Hinrich added 22 and Tyson Chandler grabbed 14 rebounds Saturday to lead Chicago to a 111-99 victory over the Atlanta Hawks. 

Nowitzki scored 35 points as Dallas posted a 102-94 win over Chicago in their earlier meeting December 5. The Bulls have reached the century mark against the Mavericks just once since March, 1998. _


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hopefully the bulls have spent some time today sharpening their elbows! take _that_ DIRK!!!


If Nocioni isn't suspended after this game, I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> That's Dallas' starting lineup?
> 
> Their bench "lineup" (Harris-Daniels-Stackhouse-Van Horn-Dampier) would probably outplay them. That's an insanely deep team.


I'm also surprised to see that Diop and Griffin are starters. Hmmmm. Dallas has been great this season, but I really feel like whether we win or lose depends on which Bull team shows up. It's an away game, so that works in our favor.... Tyson or Luol on Nowitski?

Should be a fun game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Adrian Griffin was our 10th or 11th man last year and hes starting for Dallas. Did we under use him or are they over using him? I'd go for the latter because for the most part he was terrible last year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

call me crazy (_miz you crazy!_)

but i think the bulls win in texas tonight. completing the texas trifecta. W @ San Antonio. W @ Houston...see where i'm going with this??


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> call me crazy (_miz you crazy!_)
> 
> but i think the bulls win in texas tonight. completing the texas trifecta. W @ San Antonio. W @ Houston...see where i'm going with this??


We own Texas!


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Free Sweets


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Adrian Griffin was our 10th or 11th man last year and hes starting for Dallas. Did we under use him or are they over using him? I'd go for the latter because for the most part he was terrible last year.


Looks like Dallas has pretty much done a make-over to be more like San Antonio or Detroit. A few years back they fielded almost an All-Star at every position and always got bumped out of the play-ffs much earlier than they hoped. Looks like they've cut back on the "all-stars" and replaced them with guys known as role-players and team defenders..... seems to be working. Then again, maybe I'm misinterpretting what I'm seeing. Diop?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Nocioni said:


> Free Sweets


Think the weight gauntlet was thrown down at some point? It's interesting that we've heard very little from anybody about what's going on. Apparently, Sweets is not complaining about his lack of PT, and apparently Skiles thinks is just a matter of favorable match-ups before Sweets is inserted back in the line-up. Weird.... Here's hoping when he does come back it's with a bang!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our win in Dallas last season was one of the most surprising in our post-dynasty history. But I don't think we'll be able to repeat it tonight. Dallas is playing at a VERY high level and given the way we've played 'em the last 3-4 meetings they're NOT gonna take us lightly.

Dallas 100
Chicago 93


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> call me crazy (_miz you crazy!_)
> 
> but i think the bulls win in texas tonight. completing the texas trifecta. W @ San Antonio. W @ Houston...see where i'm going with this??


To the asylum ?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

OT- Kobe Watch
He has 19 points 5-8 FG and 2-3 3FG with 6min 24 left in second quarter against the knicks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

stupid mavs feed late out of the commercial and misses ben's shot. 

hey o'fella! 

7-8 mavs

turnover dirk.


kirk 0-2 having started out with the nice airball. :|


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nice hustle play by tyson for the offensive board. finds kirk for the driving layup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This looks like an early blowout. They're just too good and we're not anywhere close to being in their league. 

Dallas almost shooting 80% :sigh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

25-14 Dallas. 

Starting to slip away...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Back to what I said earlier. If we can't win, we might as well send Noc in there to goon it up on Dirk.

Nothing that is going to get Noc 30 games or anything, but taking Diggler out of this game with a broken nose or a rib might be worth sitting out 3.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The entire starting lineup got substituted after 6 minutes. Great move, Skiles


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> The entire starting lineup got substituted after 6 minutes. Great move, Skiles


 thank you. it was an awfully quick hook, imo. stuff like that just makes me nuts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas plays defense this season.

Be on the watch for it.

(Evident in Q1)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Unwatchable


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

:curse: 

22 to 40....... wow we are stinking it up today


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't believe how quickly Skiles gives up in games. We were still in this game until Skiles went crazy with the subs.

Skiles did a great job at killing any confidence the players had by pulling them all out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dallas definitely are playing great D this season. Although it wouldn't look so darn great if we could make a jumpshot.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

We're gonna need it cause we're really taking it up the giggy.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich, Duhon, Deng and Gordon a combined 3-17 FG.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> I can't believe how quickly Skiles gives up in games. We were still in this game until Skiles went crazy with the subs.
> 
> Skiles did a great job at killing any confidence the players had by pulling them all out.


 Skiles will tell you he is trying to find people who can bring us back into the game? How many times has the bench saved games for us? He usually goes deep into the bench, especially when the starters aren't getting it done.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT* Something to be happy abt - Knicks currently losing by 25 to LA in the 3rd qtr. Kobe's attempted 23 FTs in 28 minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol, Devin playing without his shoe.

hey a three by Noc.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles will tell you he is trying to find people who can bring us back into the game? How many times has the bench saved games for us? He usually goes deep into the bench, especially when the starters aren't getting it done.


But not with 6 minutes into the game. We were down 19-12 at that point and it only got uglier once the bench came in.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I wish I were watching the game, but I hope the starters get back in it by the 2nd half and start warming it up.

And I agree, we should just send Noch in there and give Dirk some punches in the diaphragm, etc.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Dirk still standing.

The shame. The shame.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PARGO :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> *OT* Something to be happy abt - Knicks currently losing by 25 to LA in the 3rd qtr. Kobe's attempted 23 FTs in 28 minutes.


 and Kobe fouled Jamal during a 3-pointer


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Van Horn tackles Noc and Keith goes to the line.

That's NOT what I'm talking about.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls putting up more bricks than a mason's convention.

wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This game is beyond ugly. they are systematically dismantling us. 56-33 in the half.I hope we compete somewhat down the stretch.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

you know what would be sweet? If the Bulls got shot a FT% than the Mavs FG%.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Curry and Craw both looking lost in the last possession. LAL 102-74


102 points with 10:00 to go in the 4th.

Blech for the Knicks

Yea for us


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Olfella the only one with more than one FG.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Good news is that I think it will be impossible for us to play a worse second half than this first half. Bad news is that we are already down 24 points -- more than we scored in either quarter....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe Noc will come out for the second half wearing a hockey mask and weilding a chainsaw.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Curry and Craw both looking lost in the last possession. LAL 102-74
> 
> 
> 102 points with 10:00 to go in the 4th.
> ...


This is what the the game threads have become.

Hyping up the struggles of ex bulls and talking about draft picks.

Year 3 on the job.

(we were a good team last season)

OTOH, I guess its good to feel good about something Bulls wise tonight. Man, the Mavs are good.

At least Chandler is active once again on the boards.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, we are stinking it up tonight but I don't feel as bad cause this is the Mavericks we are playing. Detroit is getting all the attention (they lost tonight), San Antonio is being San Antonio but Dallas is really playing great and not getting the attention cause they are not a fomer Finals team. Even Phoenix is getting more attention than Dallas.

If San Antonio doesn't get fully healthy by playoff time, Dallas could be representing the West in the Finals and don't say they can't beat Detroit, does anybody remember Detroit's first loss of the season.

We do need to go 3-4 on this trip to stay in playoff contention. Anything less will really hurt us.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> This is what the the game threads have become.
> 
> Hyping up the struggles of ex bulls and talking about draft picks.
> 
> ...


Only for some of us. Seems the rest of us are interested in praising every small accomplishment of players who are no longer on the Bull and deriding everything about the Bull. This is old news, though. I don't know why I let you get a rise out of me. Good news is that two or three of our posters get a heck of a lot more ink on the Knick than the entire Knick board. You fellas should be proud!

BTW -- Big Ed has finally learned how to get an assist! 2 assists in only 19 minutes so far. Don't we wish we had a big who could pass so well out of the post?! Crawdaddy is 6-7 from the line. Wish we had someone on our team who could draw contact like that!! We suck. Knick rules!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well that pretty much sucked.

Every time I looked up the Mavs were dunking the ball. Pretty ugly.

*Wynn*... not trying to pick on you, but Skiles' comment about Sweets just not having a "favorable matchup" stopped making sense several DNP-CDs ago. Unless, of course, you just think he doesn't match up very favorably with anyone. I actually don't, and I don't think it's a coincidence that we've been playing our best ball of the season with Othella and Tyson taking his minutes.

-------

3rd quarter starts... the ball flies off Tyson's hands. Guh.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Only for some of us. Seems the rest of us are interested in praising every small accomplishment of players who are no longer on the Bull and deriding everything about the Bull. This is old news, though. I don't know why I let you get a rise out of me. Good news is that two or three of our posters get a heck of a lot more ink on the Knick than the entire Knick board. You fellas should be proud!
> 
> BTW -- Big Ed has finally learned how to get an assist! 2 assists in only 19 minutes so far. Don't we wish we had a big who could pass so well out of the post?! Crawdaddy is 6-7 from the line. Wish we had someone on our team who could draw contact like that!! We suck. Knick rules!


Venom, venom, venom.

I just wish we were a good team again. Like last year. I'm off to watch the 2nd half of this "contest." We have more jib than the Mavs. Did you see the attitude on Stackhouse's face after that foul call? Dirk plays "NO DEFENSE." We'll turn it around.

Go bulls.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> *Wynn*... not trying to pick on you, but Skiles' comment about Sweets just not having a "favorable matchup" stopped making sense several DNP-CDs ago. Unless, of course, you just think he doesn't match up very favorably with anyone. I actually don't, and I don't think it's a coincidence that we've been playing our best ball of the season with Othella and Tyson taking his minutes.


Not picking on me. I actually agree with you (though I think there have only been three DNP-CDs before tonight, I may be wrong) that it doesn't make sense. Am surprised that we're not seeing more press about it. Disgruntled, working on his game, phantom injury, "I want my mommy", something. We've basically gotten no real explanation, but neither any complaints from the Sweets camp. Am wondering if anyone knows anything more about it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> This is what the the game threads have become.
> 
> Hyping up the struggles of ex bulls and talking about draft picks.
> 
> ...


Actually, it boils down to this game is lost so I've been flipping around.

Other than that, how about a nice slice of pie?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Not that this has anything to do with the outcome of today's game, but I want to blow my head off whenever Skiles is putting Pargo in for "punishment" minutes.

That ending of the 1st quarter with all bench players was just stupid.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Venom, venom, venom.
> 
> I just wish we were a good team again. *Like last year*. I'm off to watch the 2nd half of this "contest." We have more jib than the Mavs. Did you see the attitude on Stackhouse's face after that foul call? Dirk plays "NO DEFENSE." We'll turn it around.
> 
> Go bulls.


I agree it's venom, and this is my last barb and then I'm done. "Like last year?!" You posted exactly the same rhetoric last season about Crawford that you're posting this season about Big Ed. I guess I just can't tell when you are smiling from when you are frowning. No big deal, could never tell with my bulldog either -- just tried to stay away from his mouth when he started twitching. For what it's worth, rather than demanding a refund on your season tickets, I think you ought to send Pax a bonus this season. I've never season anyone enjoy a team when it's struggling quite as much as you do.

I'm glad you're on this board. Your comments often encourage meaningful discussion and certainly contribute greatly to the overall amount of traffic on the board. I do, however, find you rude and condescending and just an unpleasant person. This is my issue, not yours, and I'll be much nicer in the future. Sure would like to encourage you to try to find something positive about OUR team every once in a while, though. Clearly you are able. Anyone who can find as much to praise about the Knick as you do should be able to find SOMETHING positive about our Bull.

Peace, brother *kukoc4ever!*, I'm going to try being a nice guy from this point forward.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Venom, venom, venom.
> 
> I just wish we were a good team again. Like last year. I'm off to watch the 2nd half of this "contest." We have more jib than the Mavs. Did you see the attitude on Stackhouse's face after that foul call? Dirk plays "NO DEFENSE." We'll turn it around.
> 
> Go bulls.


Down 26, I'm sure you're enjoying it. Must give ya a pick-me-up after that horrible Knicks game.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Tyson with a double double already


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Isn't it depressing when a nice little run cuts it to _nineteen_?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

bulls making a run 

54 to 73.... lets make this down to 14 and we see if we can do anything in the 4th


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ooh. mini run by the bull. only down 19.

:smilewink

i'm not ready to be fitted for my straight jacket quite yet.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirk


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Not picking on me. I actually agree with you (though I think there have only been three DNP-CDs before tonight, I may be wrong) that it doesn't make sense. Am surprised that we're not seeing more press about it. Disgruntled, working on his game, phantom injury, "I want my mommy", something. We've basically gotten no real explanation, but neither any complaints from the Sweets camp. Am wondering if anyone knows anything more about it.


There were 4 in a row before tonight (Hawks, Wiz, Raps, Pacers), and tonight looks to be his fifth. The "poor matchup" quote actually came out after his first DNP, back on New Years Eve vs. the Suns. I haven't heard it used again about the latest spate. He played in the first games against the Wiz, Raps, and Pacers too.

Not for sure, obviously, but I've got a couple theories. One is just that the coaches realized the rest of the Bulls can play more uptempo if he's not on the court. Othella ain't a race horse or anything, but he's fit and can run the court. Sweetney is dog slow. Another is that he's just not reached his target weight. A couple months ago, there was an article (which I thought ridiculous at thet time) where a Bulls source said Sweetney was being given a chance because he was arriving late, but he'd find himself permanently on the bench if he didn't get himself in shape). Perhaps the Bulls set a target weight for him and he won't play again till he reaches it? Of course, it's possible it could be both.

I'm not surprised nothing has been said publically. Well, I'm a little surprised no reporter has asked the question, but I figure Sweetney wouldn't say anything for fear of getting further in the doghouse. It's sort of unlike Skiles to not say anything about why the guy is on the bench (although I never remember hearing much of an explanation about Fizer or ERob's benchings).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Down to 12, way to go.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

furious comeback by the Bulls. I didn't really watch this game. Was watching the prez. We were down by 30 at one point? now we are down only 12. 


Ben Gordon drive and 1. 75-65. Can cut it to a single digit lead.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben with the layup and the foul.

Great play there, starting with the steal from Deng.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Deng it......... 2 Fts by Terry to put mavs up by 14

then kirk with a shot......... wow he is doing amazing


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

holy mother.... 9 pt game


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

9 point game. lots more energy on the defensive end for the bulls all of a sudden, and what do you know!!


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Way to not give up on the game, gotta love the jib. :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ouch. Crazy block by Terry but Van Horn hits the three

Hinrich getting it going! Kirk follows up his pullup with a board and a rebound.

Oooh that transition bucket was crucial.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Not for sure, obviously, but I've got a couple theories. One is just that the coaches realized the rest of the Bulls can play more uptempo if he's not on the court. Othella ain't a race horse or anything, but he's fit and can run the court. Sweetney is dog slow. *Another is that he's just not reached his target weight.* A couple months ago, there was an article (which I thought ridiculous at thet time) where a Bulls source said Sweetney was being given a chance because he was arriving late, but he'd find himself permanently on the bench if he didn't get himself in shape). Perhaps the Bulls set a target weight for him and he won't play again till he reaches it? Of course, it's possible it could be both.


I was thinking it might have been the weight thing. Wouldn't surprise me a bit if Skiles said "you'll play again when you weigh in at X". We certainly haven't seemed to miss him. Am hoping he meets whatever challenge was thrown down, though, so we can at least see if it improves his speed/stamina/effectiveness to be smaller.

Will be an interesting story to follow, either way, if anyone writes it!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

shot clock violation. bulls ball. 1.8 secs left. 

Wow. that would have been a great play......Hinrich just missed that layup..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know, on the sweetney topic, i get the feeling from the recent quotes by him that he's not all that upset to be sitting. and that's a problem too. no fire.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Can we make up 10 points in the fourth quarter? Would be a great night to be a Bull fan!

GO BULL!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you know, on the sweetney topic, i get the feeling from the recent quotes by him that he's not all that upset to be sitting. and that's a problem too. no fire.


...think Skiles should mention to the papers that we need to "get the Knick out of" him? Of course, I think Brown is trying to "get the Knick out of" his whole roster right now!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Nocioni scores first in Q4!

8 point lead...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Our defense has really stepped up. WOW and our offense is going at them..

If we lose by even 1 point, I'll be disappointed because we put ourselves in such a hole but we had no business making this a game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc, our sharpshooter with the jumper. 8 pt game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Duhon you tard, you had the lane wide open for an easy 2 points and you pass it off


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

And the Hawk is summoned to put to rest any comeback.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson drives and gets fouled. I dont' want to be all picky but I wish he had made that dunk. 

but he knocked the FT's GJ TYSON.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Duhon you tard, you had the lane wide open for an easy 2 points and you pass it off


hehehe....

I saw "tard" and thought it said "turd". Brought back fond memories of Oakley and his smooth behind the back passes!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're shooting daggers from behind the arc. Kills your will.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wasn't it the Dallas Mavericks who collapsed against the Lakers in one of the worst meltdowns in NBA History?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> They're shooting daggers from behind the arc. Kills your will.


 Now we have to see if jib > will


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's balling. Never seen him attack the rim like this.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great take by Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk is just taking this team on his shoulders. Nice dribble to the basket.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk is scrappy. Loving it. I don't know how many times I can watch Duhon guard Dirk though.

Come on Bulls. This one is within reach.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk's balling. Never seen him attack the rim like this.


 me neither. 

good double team on Dirk. jumper MISS.


Gordon jumper MISS.....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Um...two offensive fouls in the same play on Dirk not called. Hook and charge. Mavs tip in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon attacking the basket. 

I don't know if I want to do that against a guy like Diop. but a good move


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How can TC let Diop get that rebound on him like that? . 

Offensive rebounds have killed this rally.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Please take Duhon off!
Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Noicioni, Tyson
come on skiles


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Those Dallas cheerleaders are freaking hot.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noch!



We gotta watch the three's in the zone though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What was that Hawk?

Nocioni for three. GOOD!!!!! 5 point game. unbelievable comeback.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

uh oh........ pargo sighting..... :raised_ey


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Josh Howard with the bucket.

hinrich 17 footer MISS. Nocioni jumper MISS.

Dirk for three. and that's good. we just can't get out of that 10 point lead...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game done. 

Congrats to Noce for taking the worst shot of the game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Those Dallas cheerleaders are freaking hot.


So are the Matadors!



Fortunately for us some of our Luv-a-bulls are less attractive, otherwise we may never get Ben's head in the game!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Dirk big three.
Can't be havin those with four and a half minutes left.

Noch rushed that last jumper off the offensive board.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

that just kills


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich layup. just wouldn't go in.

offensive foul on Dirk...delay of game on them too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good defense by Howard on that drive by Hinrich. offensive foul his third.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Every defensive rebound is like an adventure in this qtr.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

we just cant buy a shot now


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo out. Duhon comes in.

Ben playing with five fouls. for three. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great defense by Duhon, blocking and stealing Dirk's shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good defense by Kirk. missed shot but Gordan can't get the board.

Tyson blocks Dirk. Bulls have it.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> great defense by Duhon, blocking and stealing Dirk's shot.


hehehe....

...and people say he's to small to guard opposing two-guards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's what I want to see from Kirk!!!!

He's got his man in the air. He usually passes it up to the open guy, but he took the shot, knowing he'll get to the line...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Need stops now.
No second chance points..


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Last time I checked we were getting pumped. what happened?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

6pt game once again, but only a 1:49 left.......

:gopray:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

darlets said:


> Last time I checked we were getting pumped. what happened?


We got PUMPED!

(but probably too little too late, unfortunately...)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need to continue this awesome defense we are displaying.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noch that was probably the worst decision I've ever seen..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noc is a ****in bonehead.... Jesus Christ.... game over.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Regardless of what happens in these last 109 seconds, I think this team has grown a lot tonight, and it will pay dividends. And having Tyson have another solid game is always a good sign.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard backing up. Terry drives. kicks out. to Howard jumper MISS. 0 secs on the shot clock

Noc loses the ball...to the Hawk....ARRRGHHH

Duhon gets called for the blocking foul. fifth team foul. Terry to the line.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

that turnover = the reverse dagger


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce loses it while dribbling through traffic again :curse:

How can one player keep making the same damn mistake?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc draws the offensive foul....THANK YOU.

we can go 2 for 1 here..they really drained the clock though.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Noc draws the offensive foul....THANK YOU.
> 
> we can go 2 for 1 here..they really drained the clock though.


we'd have to pull of the biggest miracle in the world to accomplish it tho


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha ouch....
That was ugly.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Regardless of what happens in these last 109 seconds, I think this team has grown a lot tonight, and it will pay dividends. And having Tyson have another solid game is always a good sign.


Agree on both counts. 

Hopefully we can get some wins on this road trip.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls miss four freaking three pointers. Ugh. Youngins.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

brick
brick
brick
brick


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh no. oh dear. brick. brick. brick. clang.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler kept it alive.... Hinrich Noc kept missing. Where the **** is Gordon.... I dont care if he has a bad game... WE NEED 3 PT SHOOTING


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon not on the floor . INEXCUSABLE. Our only clutch player is not on the floor on a must-score possession.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't want Bulls allowing Dallas over a 100 pts......... just something to take away from this game....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

20 sec timeout Bulls.

OMG we had our chances... Tyson coming up with those boards. amazing. you can't really ask for more.

Heartbreaking...... :brokenhea :brokenhea :brokenhea :brokenhea


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Well that sucks. Nothing to be ashamed of, though. Let's go get the Hornets tomorrow night...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Howard backing up. Terry drives. kicks out. to Howard jumper MISS. 0 secs on the shot clock
> 
> Noc loses the ball...to the Hawk....ARRRGHHH
> 
> Duhon gets called for the blocking foul. fifth team foul. Terry to the line.


...and now we see the value in the Hawk. Like AD, his line is never going to be impressive. Any coincidence that AD's absence happened during the worst stretch of games for the Knick this year? Don't get me wrong, no "Griffin Update Thread" will be started on my account.....

I sorta figured we might lose this game before it started, but it is frustrating to see the team dig it's way (almost) out of that first half deficit and know this was a game we could have had if we'd have come to town ready to play ball.

Ugh.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben Gordon not on the floor . INEXCUSABLE. Our only clutch player is not on the floor on a must-score position.


I agree. I think Gordon has earned the right to be on the floor in big situations regardless of the previous 40+ minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Ben Gordon not on the floor . INEXCUSABLE. Our only clutch player is not on the floor on a must-score possession.


 yeah, you're right. why was he not shooting. Gordon would have made half of those.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

That was kind of funny and sad at the same time. Agree on wondering why Gordon wasn't on the floor, if he's not going to be used there, you might as well go get Pierce (unless the reasoning is that he'll be benched as well as discipline for wearing the wrong color socks)

Okay, game is over. Nice to see them make a fight back (Kirk, Tyson, and Noc) but a fight back means you were behind, and a 30 point defecit = bad. Anyways, the game was in Dallas, and they are one of the best teams in the league, so I guess it's not as bad. Now I just hope they don't lay an egg against New Orleans, go get em tomorrow


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I missed most of the 4th quarter due to baby tooth eruption. Came back to see Kirk building the Mavs a new arena... you know... brick by brick.

Meh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I agree. I think Gordon has earned the right to be on the floor in big situations regardless of the previous 40+ minutes.


And he had a GREAT 3rd qtr. God knows WTF Skiles was thinking while keeping him on the bench :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Wynn said:


> ...and now we see the value in the Hawk. Like AD, his line is never going to be impressive. Any coincidence that AD's absence happened during the worst stretch of games for the Knick this year? Don't get me wrong, no "Griffin Update Thread" will be started on my account.....
> 
> I sorta figured we might lose this game before it started, but it is frustrating to see the team dig it's way (almost) out of that first half deficit and know this was a game we could have had if we'd have come to town ready to play ball.
> 
> Ugh.


 yeah. but you know what. i don't think the starters were really playing all that horrendously by the six minute mark in the first when skiles did the subbing. it was 19-12 at that point.

it got painful after that. 30 points down. he really needs to show a few more minutes of faith sometimes. look what they did in the third and fourth. 

i'm just saying. great fight by the bulls tonight. they didn't quit.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The difference between whatever "magic" we had last season and this season is that we win this game last season, IMO.

Great game by Kirk. That was some serious balling. I hope he keeps attacking the rim like that.

Also great to see Chandler with another nice game. He appears to be back. 

Skiles switching to the zone was a fine move. That really got us back into the game. Otherwise, the blowout continues, IMO. For a while there we were playing at twice the speed as the Mavericks.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i'm just saying. great fight by the bulls tonight. they didn't quit.


I agree. Who knows, though? Maybe Skiles tactics are what woke them up. Would rather have seen less of Pargo and more of Gordon. Deng's 1-9 sure didn't help matters. Despite Noc's boneheaded plays, it's obvious that his hustle helped keep us alive.

Definite *gameballs* to Kirk, Nocioni, & Tyson. Gordon had a slightly below average game shooting, but am pleased with the 6 rebounds and 3 assists. Frankly, I think foul trouble threw him off. Pretty sub-par performances from the rest of the team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

As for Sweetney taking the benching like a champ, that's what the team and many fans appear to want.

There was a time where some Bulls complained about being benched. They didn't like it very much. Those Bulls were bashed, taunted and shipped out.

What do we want? Sweetney to complain and get angry or for him to mildly accept the benching and say "yessir?"


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> What do we want? Sweetney to complain and get angry or for him to mildly accept the benching and say "yessir?"


There's a 3rd option: play better.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> *Skiles switching to the zone was a fine move.* That really got us back into the game. Otherwise, the blowout continues, IMO. For a while there we were playing at twice the speed as the Mavericks.


Couldn't see the game, glad you pointed out about the zone. Seems like last season we were one of the best zone defenses in the league. I think the re-emergence of Tyson will allow us to do this more often. Frankly, with the zone allowed these days, it might even be a benefit to have so many guys who are pretty accurate from outside. Agree about Kirk attacking. Seems from the boxscore and comments made in this thread that Kirk was the best player on the floor in the second half -- for either team. Has been getting more consistent, but would be nice to see that play every night!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> As for Sweetney taking the benching like a champ, that's what the team and many fans appear to want.
> 
> There was a time where some Bulls complained about being benched. They didn't like it very much. Those Bulls were bashed, taunted and shipped out.
> 
> What do we want? Sweetney to complain and get angry or for him to mildly accept the benching and say "yessir?"


I agree with *Frankensteiner!*

I guess I'd like to see him say something like "I know I need to get in better shape and am working my butt off (literally!) to do so". Good jib answer while not just sitting complacently out of the game. Same sort of answers we often hear from Gordon. "I haven't been playing well enough, I'll get better", heck, even "If that's what coach says then I guess that's what coach saw". At least acknowledge that he's aware of an issue and is working on it.....


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

WTF is Skiles doing by playing Pargo in the 4th quarter? I mean, jeez, it's bad enough I have to see him in the first half.

miz is right about the 19-12 mass substitutions, beyond stupid. That really blew the game open. It's things like that which are starting to bother me about Skiles.

Is there still a Fire Skiles club in existence?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chandler once again with the most minutes played.

16 boards. 10 offensive!!!! wow!

10 trips to the line. Attacking. 3-4 shooting.

Only two fouls. And one monster block. A couple bad passes... but overall a great game by Tyson.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Chandler once again with the most minutes played.
> 
> 16 boards. 10 offensive!!!! wow!
> 
> ...


If he can keep this up, he's worth the contract. Frustrating that it's taken half a season to get there! Now if we can just get some bigs around him this summer......


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Tyson with another great game

he's averaging

12ppg, 14.2 rpg, 2 apg(!), 1.6 blocks, 1 spg

Avg 5.2 FT attempts per game and 10 and 11 FT attempts in 2 out of the 3 games (!!!.... this is exactly how to balance out that FT disadvantage... he get's fouled and to the line like no other person on our team)

tyson has also done a MUCH better job of passing the ball in these games.... i am very suprised and impressed

6pt loss.... heartbreaker..... hopefully the bulls have enough energy to take one against the hawks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> Tyson with another great game
> 
> he's averaging
> 
> ...


But he can't play center. And he needs a big body next to him.
'


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulls had their chances to cut the lead less than 5 but couldn't convert. That tap-in by Diop didn't help. We had problems making that big play down the stretch.

Glad the guys didn't pack it in.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Our saviour didnt show up tonight....must win tomorrow night.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need Gordon in there in the clutch, on the bright side, chandler picked up 3-4 rebounds on that play at the end.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm boggled as to why Ben didn't play in the 4th. Well, not so much boggled as I was PO'd.

WTF. I can see Duhon in there for Ben (situationally), but not Pargo.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh Ben not playing in the 4th boggles me!!!
Tyson really stepping up and i love it :banana: 
Wouldnt mind seeing sweetney beside him while he is playing like this!
Kirk had a great game!
Anyone got any bulls highlights i wouldnt mind seeing tyson kirk and bg action


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Gordon did play almost all of the 4th quarter...and he picked up his 5th foul. Skiles took him out for the last minute of the game and put Deng in for Defense. I wish he would have put him in when we needed a 3 at the end, would have rather seen a play ran for him then Nocioni.


----------

